# how hard is it to use Tesla batteries



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

The modules are about 24 volts and have about 5kwhrs depending on the model they came from. They weigh about 25 Kg each so 8 of them is too much. I don't know how you would remove some cells and keep the rest functional. For more specs, Google is your friend.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

There are some relevant topics on the forum:
Working with Tesla Packs
What are 'good/safe' battery charging practices?
Cooling capacity required for Tesla battery pack while fastcharging
Normally they are 6s74p and 22.2V, but you can have them converted to 12s37p and get 44.4V. 
FS: Tesla Model S 5/5.4kWh Modules converted to 12S.
Searching on Tesla and/or 12s37p will give you more stuff to read.

My take: it is doable, but you need proper temperature and voltage monitoring and control.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

oudevolvo said:


> There are some relevant topics on the forum:
> Working with Tesla Packs
> What are 'good/safe' battery charging practices?
> Cooling capacity required for Tesla battery pack while fastcharging
> ...


Also, as discussed in the noted threads, some form of protection and isolation of the modules; and controlled containment in the event of a fire should be considered.


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

Hi,
Thank you for your replies. I have searched the forums and internet and read many of those links about the batteries. It seems they have been recycled to DIY projects and many people are working on them to mess with voltage/ setup but I couldnt see any clear information on the process for using them. 
At this stage it looks like a 'just do it' kinda thing. 

I feel a little dubious at this stage but i'll bake on the idea and see how i feel in a few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Bradley GT2 Electric Conversion*

They can be a challenge.


----------



## station240 (Jan 4, 2017)

The thread where he uses a CNC machine to cut pack interconnects is for a reason. Really bad things happen if a Dremel cutting disc cuts too deep and into a cell. Ensure you fix it so the blade has limited cutting depth.


----------

